# Feeling jealous and having anxiety



## HM1 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi everyone!

so I am going through a divorce. I left my husband last year in June due to emotional and verbal abuse and other things. Our first divorce court hearing is on Friday. I don’t know why but I been feeling jealous lately I didn’t feel like this last year when I left in June. But when October hit my soon to be ex husband was rubbing it in my face and still is by sending me pictures or showing me pictures and texts when I need to stop by the house of him and his new girlfriend or whatever girl he is dating.
Yesterday I had to text him about financial stuff and then he just sent me two pictures out of the blue of a woman over night bag and purse sitting on my coach and floor of our house and he said he has a hot 18 year old blonde over. How and what can I do to overcome the jealous feelings I get when he does this to me. And I try my hardest to not show it to him because it is still painful and new. We have no kids together I am 36 and this is my first marriage. We been married for 14 years and I left last year.


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

He sounds like he is continuing the abuse.... Can you block him? If there are no children do you need contact at all?

As for your feelings of jealousy, what is it exactly that you feel when you see this? Why is it 'rubbing it in your face?' Are you regretting your decision? Are you struggling to find enjoyment in single life?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Block all communication. Do all vital communicating through a lawyer or third party. If you must go to the house take someone with you.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

With no kids stop all contact. Any contact regarding the divorce can be accomplished through attorneys.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> Block all communication. Do all vital communicating through a lawyer or third party. If you must go to the house take someone with you.


Beat me to it!!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Benbutton said:


> Beat me to it!!


👍


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Block his childish ass


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Go no contact!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

HM1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> so I am going through a divorce. I left my husband last year in June due to emotional and verbal abuse and other things. Our first divorce court hearing is on Friday. I don’t know why but I been feeling jealous lately I didn’t feel like this last year when I left in June. But when October hit my soon to be ex husband was rubbing it in my face and still is by sending me pictures or showing me pictures and texts when I need to stop by the house of him and his new girlfriend or whatever girl he is dating.
> Yesterday I had to text him about financial stuff and then he just sent me two pictures out of the blue of a woman over night bag and purse sitting on my coach and floor of our house and he said he has a hot 18 year old blonde over. How and what can I do to overcome the jealous feelings I get when he does this to me. And I try my hardest to not show it to him because it is still painful and new. We have no kids together I am 36 and this is my first marriage. We been married for 14 years and I left last year.


You shouldn't be jealous of that scumbag. Is hot 18 year old is probably a paid prostitute so you need to be sure your attorney is keeping an eye on his financial expenditures. At some point you're going to have to get all your stuff out of the house so you don't have to ever talk to him again unless it's about kids.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

HM1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> so I am going through a divorce. I left my husband last year in June due to emotional and verbal abuse and other things. Our first divorce court hearing is on Friday. I don’t know why but I been feeling jealous lately I didn’t feel like this last year when I left in June. But when October hit my soon to be *ex husband was rubbing it in my face and still is by sending me pictures or showing me pictures and texts when I need to stop by the house of him and his new girlfriend or whatever girl he is dating.*
> Yesterday I had to text him about financial stuff and then* he just sent me two pictures out of the blue of a woman over night bag and purse sitting on my coach and floor of our house and he said he has a hot 18 year old blonde over.* How and what can I do to overcome the jealous feelings I get when he does this to me. And I try my hardest to not show it to him because it is still painful and new. We have no kids together I am 36 and this is my first marriage. We been married for 14 years and I left last year.


At least you know you made the right decision. Who even does that but a spoiled little kid?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Don't feel jealous OP. He clearly hasn't changed, that's all you need to know.

The hot 18 yo, if she even exists, is either a paid prostitute or just a naive young girl, too young and dumb to know any better.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

You're feeling jealous?????????

You should be feeling revolted that he is breathing oxygen and eating food that a starving person could be eating. 

You should be feeling thankful you got away and can live a life free of him. 

This is all testiment of his lack of character. He is a horrible person. You should be glad you are rid of him. 

Jealousy is the last thing you should be feeling.


----------

